# How this section works...



## Noxx (Mar 21, 2007)

Dear members,
This section is reserve for Tutorials. There is no questions here. If you want to write a question, go to the Tutorial Questions forum. Everybody can post a Tutorial. But as soon as you post it, I will lock it.
Thanks !


----------



## meng2k7 (Oct 1, 2007)

Noxx said:


> Dear members,
> This section is reserve for Tutorials. There is no questions here. If you want to write a question, go to the Tutorial Questions forum. Everybody can post a Tutorial. But as soon as you post it, I will lock it.
> Thanks !




hi Sir, im now starting gathering information about having my gold refining at home, i am wondering of how Aqua regia works on this process called refining.thanks

here in our location, the traditional way gold refining is unique may be later i will share this to our forum for educational and for info purpose

thank you very much and god bless!


----------



## Maxinpains (Mar 25, 2011)

you mean with Mercury or Cynide? If so, I wouldn't wanna know that much...I'm afraid.. 8)


----------

